# Paph. kolo var. topperi & callosum fma viniferum - question



## silence882 (Jul 23, 2006)

Could anyone tell me if either of the following combinations have been made:

Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi (Braem & Mohr) ?
Paph. callosum fma. viniferum (Koopowitz & Hasegawa) ?

And if so, where? These seem like the best names for the taxa, but I can't find any references...

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Could anyone tell me if either of the following combinations have been made:
> 
> Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi (Braem & Mohr) ?
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean...Porter's Orchids have sold several and have more:
http://portersorchids.com/catalogpaph.htm


----------



## ORG (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Stephen,
the following was published
Paphiopedilum kolopakingii Fowlie f. topperi ( Braem & H.Mohr ) Braem & Chiron in Paphiopedilum 346 (2003). 
But this combination produced only a nomen invalidum because the publication was without exact basionym page.
I have my doubts if Paph. topperi is more than a synonym. Some plants with paler flowers were sold as topperi but the original description shows not this difference.

Paph. viniferum falls 3 times in new combinations
# Paphiopedilum crossii (E.Morren) Braem & Senghas f. viniferum (Koop. & N.Haseg.) Braem & Chiron Paphiopedilum 261 (2003). 

# Paphiopedilum callosum (Rchb.f.) Stein. var. viniferum (Koop. & N.Haseg.) Cavestro Le Genre Paphiopedilum 249 (2001). 

# Paphiopedilum callosum (Rchb.f.) Stein. var. viniferum (Koop. & N.Haseg.) J.M.H.Shaw Orchid Rev. Suppl., 112(1255): 16 (2004). 

The variety status is really better then the forma, because there is not only a difference in colour.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## silence882 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dot, assuming there is a difference between var. kolopakingii and var. topperi, I would place yours under var. kolopakingii.

Olaf,
Thanks much for the info!

In Braem & Chiron (2003, p. 346), the basionym is cited as: Paphiopedilum topperi Braem & Mohr in Schlechteriana, fascicle 2: 15-22 (1988)

Is this not precise enough to count as validly published?

I thought that Paph. topperi was described based on a second collection by Kolopaking's collectors in Borneo. That second collection had flowers that were flushed with green rather than brown and were slightly larger than those of the first collection. The [supposed] difference in sizes is why I'd rather use var. than fma. I did manage to lose a copy I had made of the reprint of the description of Paph. topperi in Orchid Digest, so I may be way off on what the differences are supposed to be as officially described.

I agree that topperi may conspecific kolopakingii, although from pics I have seen, there do seem to be kolopakingii with greenish hues which are distinct from the more common brown form.

Compare Dot's pic:





With one that Jon let me use:





==

What differences besides color separate viniferum from callosum? I have heard of three original clones of viniferum, 'Jac', 'Ebon', and 'Sparkling Burgundy'. These seem to be identical to callosum but for their color.

--Stephen


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 24, 2006)

I have new pics of another clone of "topperi" you are more than welcome too as well Stephen. I don't know if you found them or if they are as good though. In person, I've always noticed a dramatic difference...but I've always seemed to lean towards the splitter side of the spectrum.

Jon
________
Political Risk Insurance Dicussion


----------



## ORG (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Stephen,
I citated only directly from the IPNI

Plant Name Details
Orchidaceae Paphiopedilum kolopakingii Fowlie f. topperi ( Braem & H.Mohr ) Braem & Chiron 
Paphiopedilum 346 (2003). 
Nomenclatural Notes:
nom. inval. without exact basionym page 

Links:
basionym: Orchidaceae Paphiopedilum topperi Braem & H.Mohr in Schlechteriana, 1(2): 15 (1988)—. 

The mistake was only that not the precse pagenumber was given in the new combination.

About viniferum. Please read the original description of iin Orchid Dig., 64(4): 150 (2000) Harold and Norito wrote about the differences

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting.

Bill Porter has a Paph. kolopakingii that bloomed when the var. topperi in my photo was in bloom. I should have photographed it, but was concentrating on photos for the sale plants. His kolo's flowers were smaller and greener than the var. topperi pictured.

Jon, did you get your topperi from Porter's by any chance?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 24, 2006)

Sure did, this one:













The above pic in Stephen's post is one that Orchid Inn had in a show.

Jon
________
Hawaii dispensary


----------



## silence882 (Jul 24, 2006)

oooooh i had never heard of the IPNI and had been using Tropicos. IPNI is quite cool.

I guess the fma. combination is invalid (ICBN 33.3), although it seems kinda nitpicky to me...

Jon, I snagged two of the pics, but somehow missed the top one...

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2006)

I love them both. I'm such a philistine!

Are we at the point yet where hybrids made with topperi warrent a new name? I just got a Bel Royal with topperi as the kolo. parent. 

Also, what is the fragrance status of topperi?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's what I wrote when it was in bloom:
"The kolo is fragrant, but it doesn't smell like a flower...more like gym socks. Almost reminds me of a Bulbophyllum, maybe it's just my nose."

Jon
________
Mflb


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Sure did, this one:Jon


Yours, and the one in my photo, were from the same batch...


----------

